# The CPMA exam breakdown and audit tools



## yjwallace (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi, 

I would like to know if anyone( who has taken the exam) has a comment on on the the newly posted question breakdown given on the main website?  And I would like to know if anyone has audit tools for Physical Therapy, Psychiatry, Hematology/Oncology, or Infusion Services.  Or advice about how to audit this areas especially infusion services,


Thanks in advance,

Yolanda


----------



## melzinser (Jun 22, 2010)

I took the exam in May and passed.  The case auditing has alot to do with coding and documentation concepts and requirements.  I don't think a specific audit tool is needed as much as a little familiarity with what those types of records look like.  Good luck!


----------

